# Leaving for the Arnold Classic!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 3, 2012)

Getting ready to leave for the Arnold Classic. I can be reached at 716-675-0899 or DatuTim@gmail.com. See you there!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 5, 2012)

Had a GREAT time at the Arnold Classic! I accompanied and coached the UB (University of Buffalo) chapter of Datu's Tribe. I'm waiting on the official count, but the team medaled in Sanshuo, Padded Stick Fighting, Live Stick Fighting and more.


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent!  Congrats!!!!:ultracool


----------

